# Zoa fragging



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Can you frag polyps?


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

kingsnar said:


> Can you frag polyps?


you cant like cut a polyp in half but you cut just cut between them on the colony and they should be fine just glue them to a plug


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

what i have done, is if you dont mind loosing a piece of the rock, is to take a screwdriver and use it to chisel a piece of rock with some polyps attached to it


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

rbp 4 135 said:


> what i have done, is if you dont mind loosing a piece of the rock, is to take a screwdriver and use it to chisel a piece of rock with some polyps attached to it


You can do that, or you can place a plug next to the zoos, and they will quickly grow onto the plug.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

sorry for another noob statement. but what kind of plug?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

plug is just a chunk of rock, that corals are propagated on


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

heres a great page on fragging

http://www.zoaid.com/articles003.php


----------

